# In CHINA every one is going to get free upgrades to Windows 10



## josin (Mar 18, 2015)

> Microsoft Corp is making its biggest push into the heavily pirated Chinese consumer computing market this summer by offering free upgrades to Windows 10 to all Windows users, regardless of whether they are running genuine copies of the software.
> 
> The move is an unprecedented attempt by Microsoft to get legitimate versions of its software onto machines of the hundreds of millions of Windows users in China. Recent studies show that three-quarters of all PC software is not properly licensed there.
> 
> ...




Source: Microsoft announces Windows 10 release date, free upgrade - The Times of India


why China alone? Why not consider India too? we too are good in piracy....


----------



## Flash (Mar 18, 2015)

With the population of China & PC's installing Windows 10, Microsoft can flaunt "Windows 10" as the most installed OS in the whole world.
Clever(?) marketing move..


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 18, 2015)

josin said:


> Source: Microsoft announces Windows 10 release date, free upgrade - The Times of India
> 
> 
> why China alone? Why not consider India too? we too are good in piracy....


Number of persons who use a computer in India is way less compared to China


----------



## KayKashyap (Mar 18, 2015)

they will share it with rest of the world!


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 18, 2015)

Dont worry, we'll find a crack to access the legitimate copy of windows 10 from china...
oh wait


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Mar 18, 2015)

China is piracy hub of the world. So, we would soon get the legitimate copy of win10 for our computers as well here in India.

Good move.


----------



## snap (Mar 18, 2015)

Win10 free upgrade for a year for everyone right?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 18, 2015)

josin said:


> we too are good in piracy....






snap said:


> Win10 free upgrade for a year for everyone right?



for everyone who has a genuine os.


----------



## Flash (Mar 18, 2015)

rijinpk1 said:


> for everyone who has a genuine os.



Check the OP again..
*"We are upgrading all qualified PCs, genuine and non-genuine, to Windows 10," he said in a telephone interview with Reuters.*


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 18, 2015)

Flash said:


> Check the OP again..
> *"We are upgrading all qualified PCs, genuine and non-genuine, to Windows 10," he said in a telephone interview with Reuters.*



i know that. i was answering  [MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION]'s question. except in china, you will be able to upgrade to windows10 for free only if you have a genuine copy of previous os version,and only for the first year.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 18, 2015)

this is the article
Microsoft tackles China piracy with free upgrade to Windows 10 | Reuters
The quote by Terry Myerson


> "We are upgrading all qualified PCs, genuine and non-genuine, to Windows 10,"




Ok, now Im not 100% sure, but this is the way Im reading this
it was in a conference in China, the article says China because that's where the most piracy is, but the statement can as easily be applied to India or Russia or actually any pirated Windows copy on any PC anywhere in the world. Sure the article is China centric, but nowhere is it mentioned that these measures are exclusively for China. 
So Indian users may benefit from this after all. 
again, this may just be wishful thinking.


----------



## amjath (Mar 19, 2015)

^its free for an year, after that they will force them to buy


----------



## josin (Mar 19, 2015)

amjath said:


> ^its free for an year, after that they will force them to buy



You cant force some one to buy an OS nowadays.That time has long gone. There are other better options out there which are free. IMHO microsoft shall make win Os free to every one and should think and act like google/Apple to make money. Selling An OS will not be a viable choice for log time gains. Wake up MS


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Mar 19, 2015)

josin said:


> You cant force some one to buy an OS nowadays.That time has long gone. There are other better options out there which are free. IMHO microsoft shall make win Os free to every one and should think and act like google/Apple to make money. Selling An OS will not be a viable choice for log time gains. Wake up MS



Google and Microsoft both have very different strategies to make profit and both have there negatives And positives. Google is dependent on ads and tracking user activities which it sells to third parties. While windows is not involved in these type of activities as it have a different model of selling OS for making profit.

So, both cannot be compared. And you can choose according to your privacy needs.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 19, 2015)

NO
you guys have got it all wrong
Microsoft says Windows 10 will be a free upgrade for all windows 7+ users if they decide to upgrade within a year
they arent gonna ask you to pay up after a year of using Windows 10

also the pirated windows thing is for everyone not just china

Source-WindowsCentral,they have Microsoft employees in their forums
(im not advertising , just posted as proof,if im breaking any rules,please remove this bit)


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 19, 2015)

Chinese Windows.


----------



## josin (Mar 19, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> Chinese Windows.


  and comes with no guarantee....


----------



## Flash (Mar 19, 2015)

Windows shí (ten)


----------



## Desmond (Mar 19, 2015)

*Microsoft announces that Windows 10 will be a free upgrade for pirates as well.*



> Speaking to Reuters from the WinHEC conference in China, *Microsoft's operating system chief Terry Myerson said, "We are upgrading all qualified PCs, genuine and non-genuine, to Windows 10." This means that everyone running Windows 7 or 8.1, irrespective of whether you pirated the operating system or not, will be allowed to upgrade to a legitimate version of Windows 10.*
> 
> It isn't clear if Myerson's comments only pertain to China, or to all Windows users worldwide. We have reached out to Microsoft for clarification, but haven't yet heard back. Myerson's wording certainly sounds like this will affect all Windows users worldwide.
> 
> ...



Source: Windows 10 will be a free upgrade for all users worldwide [Updated] | Ars Technica

I think this is a step in the right direction to combat piracy. However, what would they substitute to generate revenue is not known.

- - - Updated - - -

PS: Meanwhile, Steve Ballmer weeps gently in the corner. He does not even have enough $100 dollar bills to wipe his tears.


----------



## Flash (Mar 19, 2015)

*Re: Microsoft announces that Windows 10 will be a free upgrade for pirates as well.*

Mods, merge this..

*www.digit.in/forum/technology-news/190502-china-every-one-going-get-free-upgrades-windows-10-a.html


----------



## Anorion (Mar 19, 2015)

yep, for everyone not just China


----------



## topgear (Mar 19, 2015)

josin said:


> Source: Microsoft announces Windows 10 release date, free upgrade - The Times of India
> 
> 
> why China alone? Why not consider India too? we too are good in piracy....



Leave alone M$ when our own BSNL can act differently in various states with BB plans. Anyway, This free windows thing will have a major catch for sure or M$ is fearing everyone in China will use more widely available Linux based OSes as not everyone needs window for gaming.


----------



## FULLY420 (Mar 19, 2015)

Its really a good news.


----------

